
A Green Beret Found Two SEALs’ Illicit Cash. Then He Was Killed - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/green-beret-discovered-seals-illicit-cash-then-he-was-killed
======
sitkack
> Military experts were hard-pressed to think of another case where elite U.S.
> troops turned on one another.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Tillman#Surrounding_Tillma...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Tillman#Surrounding_Tillman.27s_death)

~~~
leoc
That appears to have been a simple friendly-fire accident, no? I'm sure they
mean cases where there was actual hostile intent.

~~~
huac
> Jones reported that members of Tillman's unit burned his body armor and
> uniform in an apparent attempt to hide the fact that he was killed by
> friendly fire.[23] His notebook, in which – according to author Jon Krakauer
> – Tillman had recorded some of his thoughts on Afghanistan, was also burned;
> "a blatant violation of protocol."[24] Several soldiers were subsequently
> punished for their actions by being removed from the United States Army
> Rangers. Jones believed that Tillman should retain his medals and promotion,
> since, according to Jones, he intended to engage the enemy and behaved
> heroically.[23]

Tillman had, at the time, an ongoing correspondence with Noam Chomsky on the
illegality of the Iraq War and how he felt betrayed.

~~~
freedomben
Wow I had no idea about the correspondence with Noam Chomsky. Apparently that
has been well known for at least 10 years.

------
myrandomcomment
If true, the 2 SEALs will be executed. I believe the military still hangs
people for this. Good.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
> _A second former Africa Command official said Brig. Gen. Donald Bolduc, then
> commander of Special Operations Command-Africa, was skeptical of the initial
> reports from the outset. He alerted Army Criminal Investigation Command and
> told commanders in Mali to preserve evidence_

I don’t know if they will be hanged, but I agree that the military tends to
have swift justice. Fortunately there are still men and women with integrity
working in and for our government.

~~~
pvg
_the military tends to have swift justice._

Not for capital cases, which themselves are quite rare. The military hasn't
executed anyone for over 50 years. There are people on death row, the one
closest to execution was convicted in 1988.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_by_the_Unit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_by_the_United_States_military#Reinstatement_of_the_military_death_penalty)

------
csa
The fact that SF folks have "illicit cash" would not be a surprise to another
SF person. I can't see this as being the reason for the execution.

~~~
yeukhon
What's SF?

~~~
jghn
Special Forces, but I suspect they really meant Special Operations, of which
SF is one example

Edit: in this story the victim is SF but the two SEALs are not. All three are
SpecOps

~~~
psergeant
FWIW this appears to be a weird American-only distinction, as “Special Forces”
in the US military is a proper noun, where it’s a common noun in other
anglophone militaries.

That is: in English, “special forces” and “special operations” are
interchangeable descriptions, but the Americans broke this by naming a group
of their special operations troops as “The Special Forces”. Much like the
Brits and “The Royal Navy” rather than “a royal navy”.

~~~
nradov
I don't think you understand how English works.

~~~
psergeant
Go on

